# Scaphoid non-union



## martnel (Aug 17, 2009)

The repair of non-union scaphoid carpal, code 25440, does not do it for me?  Any suggestions?   I'm stuck.

NAME OF OPERATION:  Arthroscopic debridement of wrist and excision of distal pole of scaphoid and capsulodesis.

INDICATIONS:  This gentleman has a history of a scaphoid non-union and has persistent pain in his wrist and is here for the above-listed procedures.

PROCEDURE:  
The wrist was arthroscoped.  There was redundant capsular tissue dorsally and volarly at the area of the radioscaphoid ligament.  This was debrided arthroscopically.  The mid carpal portal was then utilized and the scapholunate joint was stable.  An open incision was then made in curvilinear fashion over the dorsal aspect of the wrist.  The distal pole of the scaphoid was excised through the capsular tissue present. Two holes were made through the distal pole of the scaphoid and the capsular tissue was sutured to the volar aspect of the scaphoid with 2-0 Mersilene.  .


----------



## mbort (Aug 17, 2009)

unfortunately thats your only option.  Also dont forget to use the "convert to open" dx code


----------



## martnel (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Mary, I went with that code, and thanks for reminding me of the dx code too!


----------

